# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Bill's (hopefully) low-tech 20H



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

After getting two high-tech tanks up and running I thought it was time to try my hand at a low-tech job. The catch is that I'm using a 65W PC light over it. Only time will tell if 3.25wpg will lead me down the path to yet another CO2-injected, daily dosed time eater







.

I have a few more Anubias on order from Robert here. Once those arrive I think I'll be able to sit back and see how this thing plays out for me.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

After getting two high-tech tanks up and running I thought it was time to try my hand at a low-tech job. The catch is that I'm using a 65W PC light over it. Only time will tell if 3.25wpg will lead me down the path to yet another CO2-injected, daily dosed time eater







.

I have a few more Anubias on order from Robert here. Once those arrive I think I'll be able to sit back and see how this thing plays out for me.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

So the planting is complete (for now). I picked up (what I believe to be) an Anubias congensis and some (probably) emersed-grown Java Moss from PetSmart on Tuesday. Then yesterday I got more Anubias (coffeefolia and nana) from Robert here, along with a lottle more moss from a friend.

Today I started adding in the livestock...four Cherry Red Shrimp out of my 40 (I think I got 2 males and 2 females), a bunch of Endler Livebearers (2 males, several females and an indeterminate amount of fry), and 5 Pygmy Cories. I'll be keeping a close eye on water params over the next few days to make sure all the livestock don't cause an ammonia/nitrite spike. I tested the water after about six hours and all is still okay. More testing in the morning.

The tank is also going through its initial bacterial bloom so I may end up doing a partial water change regardless of the NH3/NO2 test results. Possibly run the diatom filter for a while, too.


----------

